# Frigoboat Refrigeration



## obelisk (May 23, 2008)

I know there has been a lot of discussion recently about marine refrigeration, but I'm not looking for a lot of technical advice. I am winding down my list of projects for an extended cruise yet refrigeration remains one of the few projects I haven't tackled. My 1982 AB system is shot. I have met with a guy that installs Frigoboat systems--he came highly recommended and he seems like he knows his stuff.

He has put a system together for me with:
-Frigoboat W50 water cooled compressor
-Mod. 380F Evaporator
-Smart Speed Control

1. Is a Frigoboat system the way to go? (I read a some negative posts at Cruisers Forum Frigoboat - Cruisers & Sailing Forums

2. positive/negative experiences from here on the boards?

3. Is $3185 inc. labor (out-the-door) too much?

4. Is it worth installing a new system w/out overhauling my 26 year old boxes (He seems to think they were built really well and should be fine)?

Thanks, 
Jesse


----------



## sorcerer33 (Jun 25, 2007)

I am getting a frigoboat system installed. One of the guys in my club with an old system found frigoboat to be helpful with support. Another installed it himself - said it was straightforward - but cautioned me that the keel cooler needed to be within 5' of the compresser. He felt it was more efficient than his friend's sea frost system that was installed at the same time. I will be looking forward to other responses you get.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 16, 2006)

I know you are in a hurry. But this guy sells the best books. He explained it very well. Gave me a better understanding on what system to look at. I feel much more informed, than just a pitch from sales guy.
Great info on trouble shooting, buying or building your own

KollmannMarine Boat Refrigeration Specialist


----------



## HerbDB (Sep 30, 2000)

Frigoboat system on my boat has worked flawlessly for 6 years.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

HerbDB said:


> Frigoboat system on my boat has worked flawlessly for 6 years.


Ditto. We've found ours to be very low power draw. Keep the keel cooler clean of marine growth.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

I am installing a new alder barbor super cold machine with large verticle evaporator including 3 ice trays for 1/3 that cost to replace my old alder barbour which lasted 18 years. Its about 1/2 the cost of the frigoboat and esily replaces what exhisted so I need no one else to install. I was happy with the old 18 years model which was not nearly as effecient as the new one and was very quiet. While doing this I am adding another 3 inches of insulation around the "box" which has about 14 cubic ft in volume. This is the real key for energy conservation. I figure I could buy two of these for the money I would spend on the frigoboat. The extra money saved will go to a new garhauer radar pole engine lift on the stern.


----------



## hooligan6a (Sep 9, 2007)

*Frigoboat*

I have a Frigoboat unit on my boat and after spending $3500 trying to fix it, it is driving me nuts. I have been trying to fix it for two years. And have had 3 technicians work on it. It all started by blowing out control modules, 4 of them @ $250. each. So I went for a new type of control module, but in order to use it, I had to change the compressor. I had that installed by a tech, still didn't work, so after fiddling around with it for two months, I have it working but it runs all the time, will not cycle off when it should. I called Frigoboat but they don't have a clue. I should have called Verizon or Walmart, for all the help I got from Frigoboat.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

I have a Frigoboat keel-cooled freezer and normally aspirated fridge and like the system a lot. The power drain went down significantly after I installed the SSC system (see Refrigeration)


----------



## SVCarolena (Oct 5, 2007)

We are in the process of installing a SeaFrost system on our boat. I've no experience with frigoboat, but can say that Cleave at SeaFrost has been very helpful. He even made us a semi-custom evaporator to fit our box with the lines made to our specs. Because it isn't installed yet, I can't speak to performance, but Practical Sailor rated SeaFrost the best of the smaller aircooled units. Our price (installed ourselves, which should only take a couple hours) was about half what you have been quoted.


----------



## wwilson (Jul 7, 2000)

Zanshin said:


> ...The power drain went down significantly after I installed the SSC system...


Z,

Do you have a rough estimate of Amp hours per day for your system since the modification?

On the hot steamy Chesapeake (90°F) mine draws ~120 Ah per 24 hr day: this with a pretty well built & insulated box by HR. I am unimpressed, but only have this one "point on the curve".


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

We have an old FrigoBoat system (1986) that works perfectly (and, a later SeaFrost system for our freezer which does also). Unfortunately, everyone we know that has installed FrigoBoat systems in the last few years has been very unhappy with the results. Frankly, I would not trust FrigoBoat at this point.

FWIW...


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

After I got both SSC units installed my daily amp-hour usage from the fridge and freezer comes out even to the power put out by the windgen; this in tropical Caribbean waters. I only have a Link10 to monitor power usage and the windgen doesn't get measured directly, so I would have to guess as to teh power consumption. I think that I use a lot less than 120Ah (at 12V) though, that would be 5amps constant load all day, or equal periods 10 amps load while the compressors are running and zero when they are not. I think that I see 5-10amps when the compressors run, but the fridge (whose compressor fan I can hear at night) certainly runs no more than 10 minutes an hour during the day, if that.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

After running our Alder Barber Super cold for a year with the large evaporator our amp usage for the hot Chesapeake days ( 24 hours) was approx 65 amps...50 on a normal fall and spring 24 hour period. I spent some extra time and reinsulated the box with some blow in foam insulation I got at HD and also put relective sound proof tape on the box frame and sides before I blew in the extra insulation. I beleive this is what helped cut our powwer consumption in half.


----------



## wwilson (Jul 7, 2000)

Zanshin said:


> After I got both SSC units installed my daily amp-hour usage from the fridge and freezer comes out even to the power put out by the windgen...


*Z - thanks*,
that seems to be ~120Ah to run both refrigerator and freezer.



chef2sail said:


> After running our Alder Barber Super cold for a year with the large evaporator our amp usage for the hot Chesapeake days ( 24 hours) was approx 65 amps...50 on a normal fall and spring 24 hour period.


*chef2 - thanks*,
that appears consistent with what Z reports.

I will keep track of mine this summer. Being off by a factor of 2 (in my case) is hard (or obnoxious) to believe. It may well be in need of more insulation around the box.


----------



## eryka (Mar 16, 2006)

I'm surprised by these numbers, we have a Frigoboat keel-cooled, LARGE fridge and shoebox-size freezer. We insulated the boxes with Reflectix (that silver-bubble-wrap-stuff) and draw 25 amp-hrs per day in 70-degree water. 

Sounds like "girls can't do math" but that's what the Xantrex says ... and we power all our needs with a pair of 65W solar panels ... as long as I don't spend too many hours surfing the net.


----------



## wwilson (Jul 7, 2000)

eryka,

I'm guessing you do math as well as I do, and now I'm feeling even worse about those 120Ah going off each day to the Amp sink.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Our keel-cooled Frigoboat has been very good to us. We have a house bank of 2xGrp31 and can go for 3-4 days at anchor without charging, during the summer. 

HOWEVER, and this is probably a BIG difference: Ours is just a fridge. We are not keeping anything frozen, just cool. 

We also drop a bag of ice at the bottom before loading, so we have ice on hand for emergencies (burns, sprains, etc). I'm sure that help too.

I think our icebox is 6.7 cubic feet (but don't quote me).


----------



## TimofBlindSquirrel (May 21, 2009)

obelisk said:


> I know there has been a lot of discussion recently about marine refrigeration, but I'm not looking for a lot of technical advice. I am winding down my list of projects for an extended cruise yet refrigeration remains one of the few projects I haven't tackled. My 1982 AB system is shot. I have met with a guy that installs Frigoboat systems--he came highly recommended and he seems like he knows his stuff.
> 
> He has put a system together for me with:
> -Frigoboat W50 water cooled compressor
> ...


There is a great article in this month's Blue Water Sailing magazine about this product. Check it out. It has some great information.


----------



## eryka (Mar 16, 2006)

wwilson said:


> eryka,
> 
> I'm guessing you do math as well as I do, and now I'm feeling even worse about those 120Ah going off each day to the Amp sink.


The Frigoboat website has a calculator where you can find out how much power it will use, given the size of your box, the amount of insulation, and the temperature of the water. If anything, it slightly overestimated our usage. Our boxes together are 8 or 10 cubic feet (hard to estimate exactly due to the irregular configuration) with a lot of insulation. We've had the system about 6 years and have been very happy with it.


----------



## ereiss (Nov 25, 2002)

*Installed SeaFrost myself*

Received a quote for the system of about $2800, half equipment and half install. Took one day to run larger power wires (used #8) and one day to install. Total cost less than $1400.

Probably the same for your Frigoboat quote.

FWIW.


----------



## SanDiegoChip (Jun 12, 2007)

*I have been debating creating my own*

I have been debating creating my own. A cruiser friend said that the money you save is spent on the tools but from then on you can fix your own system or others. It would be a great thing to know for say trading services while cursing.
Start here
RParts: Refrigeration Parts Solution
Also Pratical Sailor had an article on the differnt refer syatems.
Look at June 2009
Chip


----------

